# Sinks, disposal



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Doing a kitchen remodel, these are being replaced. They are used but in good working condition. 

-33 x 22 double sink, drop in. $50.

-20 x 20 single drop in sink, includes faucet. $35

3/4hp garbage disposal. $35.

All three for $100.

Text Adam.....281 785 ten forty.
Local pick-up in Seabrook.



















































Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Disposal is sold.

Still have the sinks 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Single is gone.

Still have double vasin. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

